# Deck Prep: Cleaning vs. stripping?????



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

When do you know if you need strip a deck as opposed just washing it with a good chemical?????? At what point does a deck need to be stripped?????

I am going to stain a deck in transparent stain. (Storm Stain BM). There is some of the previous stain still on the railings and parts of the deck floor. Do I need to strip the deck or can I just use a good cleaning solution???? 


If I have to strip it, what is a product that is safe around the flowers and bushes???

If I have only have to clean and pressure wash what is a good chemical???


Thanks
MJK Painting


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

what type of stain is on the deck now: solid, semi solid, transparent, etc.?

Is this a color change, or the same color as the existing finish?


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

MJK, others may have there method but this is what I do. I use Coronado's Maxum-Prep stripper. This is a biodegradable stripper that will remove most transparent stains and varnishes. It even works on Sikkens, but you do have to go back and reapply on stubborn areas. Then brighten with there Maxum-Prep brightner. This is citric acid in powder form and PH balances the wood and brightens close to its original splendor. Then seal away! Check out Pressure Pro's website and you will likely learn something.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Unless it is a maintenance coating of the same product, most manufacturers would prefer you removed as much of the previous stains/sealers as possible


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Strip and pH balance every deck except for maintenance.. wait that's already been said. That's what we do too.


----------



## mjkpainting (Feb 12, 2008)

*Thanks/One more question*

How do I apply the stripper. Can I spray it through a pump sprayer???


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Most of them you can. Some are thicker than others just get a decent pump up with Viton seals and rings. After you strip you always have to apply acid to pH balance the wood (also known as brighetner) or your sealer will fail. An added benefit to using the brightener is the "wow" factor. The wood will change color before your eyes and your stain will look more even.


----------



## mattrecov (Jun 7, 2008)

with any stain thats transparent or semi-transparent you really need to strip off all the old color otherwise it will show through the new stain, making the deck look discolored and the homeowner unhappy. But when I do a solid color stain, I just powerwash the deck, let it dry a few days, and apply the new stain (unless the deck has multiple layers of built up stain on it (hiding the wood grain and looks like paint on the deck) then I have to strip it, with significant extra costs for the homeowner.


----------



## APC (Sep 25, 2007)

Ken you say clean and brighten every deck. I have a brand new cedar deck to do-same procedure?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Yes sir. New construction gets contaminated with dirt and mold spores. The wood also needs to be acid balanced so the stain gets a better hold.


----------



## APC (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks again Ken


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

APC said:


> Ken you say clean and brighten every deck. I have a brand new cedar deck to do-same procedure?


This was my own shed that I stained. New cyprus put up last spring (07)that I did not clean first and now I wish I had. At least I learned on my own wood - I will clean everything even if it is new.


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

people around here wont pay enough to strip the deck clean then brighted. I use my 3400 psi dewalt pressure washer. Once you start on a board take it all the way across so that you dont leave scarring. People still dont want to pay to do this. I hate this city, I wish that I could do things the absolute best way and get paid for it as it seems most of you can.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

You need to explain to your clients that blasting a deck with 3400psi is not the best way to clean their deck and that chemicals and low pressure will be better for there long term investment. I would walk away from a job that clients would want me to blast there deck like that.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

capitalcity painting said:


> people around here wont pay enough to strip the deck clean then brighted. I use my 3400 psi dewalt pressure washer. Once you start on a board take it all the way across so that you dont leave scarring. People still dont want to pay to do this. I hate this city, I wish that I could do things the absolute best way and get paid for it as it seems most of you can.


You definitely can. You have to work on your sales and marketing approaches. Once you have the right people hearing your message and are cultivating people that actually care abut performance, experience and reliability versus price it is a matter of refnining your technique and acquiring chems at the right price.


----------

